# classical music ordering problems and bad luck?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Story goes i order the cds somewhere at a local library shop that can order cd next to my home about 20 minutes walk or so, no bus , no subway, so i order both following title:

Alexander Agricola

and 

Adrian Willaert 

both on naxos..

But the ordering was too long i ask the guy will you be able to get these eventually please , than he said i might not get em, so for me this was a definitive grab them somewhere else alone.

So i pick up both title at a local hmv store , than eventually the title would pop up at the local librairy store, i said to the guy look i have these allready, the guy was upset and said this could undermined my relationship of ordering at this local library, thus mean he dont ask for deposit of cash for ordering but when it's order it's order,

Yike, so i gave the mighty Alexander Agricola on naxos to one of my friend ''open mind'' this is what i think because he would lisen to classical because of me some Gesualdo some asian classical whatever, but for a reason he did not even hear the cd and was rude all of a second and said look this is not my cup of tea more than your, he hesitated taking a gift? what the mather...he has a conscience and know he dont deserve it or want to p*** me off, so he take the cd.

Than i explain further the situation about Adrian Willaert to my dad , he ask me to loan him 20$ so i said to him lisen im gonna give you a cd , give me 5 bucks i land you the 20$ , the 5$ is interrest on loan and i said to him this is a good cd instead of paying 15$ for it it cost me 10$ and it's a gife for you has you dont have flemish polyphony in your cds he said ockay, but would he lisen to it?

This is another question since he favor baroque, but i suprise him lisening to a medieval cd of st benoit du lac a medieval mass, he starting to like it, retro polyphony if you will.

I dont know what to think of all of this, did i done the right thing, was i wrong or the guy that run the store.But anyway whate done is done my only mystake was being too anxious but the ordering was so long... so to end this post i would say if i used temperance i would not had to buy these two cds for nothing.

This post was abit futile, from mystake we learn... 
and i feel like st nicolas(santa).

P.S the jazz dude i gave alexander agricola i feel sorry for doeing sutch thing he was so rude like , yeah im gonna take it anying but i dont know if i will lisen to it, dammit Agricola so genieous even someone that not into classical would appreciated it his behavior was stupid i feel sorry for him.

He is my studio dude for my noise ambient project usine 451 that might see the day if he would move his a**(mind my language), but he will do it when he feel like :devil:

darn why dose this stuff happen to me why... but what can i do hey, have a good night or day :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This would make a pretty good movie script.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Some people attracts bad luck, that's life.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know what to say.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Your posts always make me laugh. Especially your crazy stories! I can tell you have a good heart. Best of luck!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gotta give him credit for trying. Not everybody will work with you though.


----------

